
What Secrets Your Phone Is Sharing About You - adidash
http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/SB10001424052702303453004579290632128929194-lMyQjAxMTA0MDEwMzExNDMyWj
======
junto
Time to have a way to switch this off as a phone owner.

